# Ingrid Stegger bekommt Hartz4



## panda49 (5 Nov. 2010)

Ingrid Stegger lebt von Hartz 4.

Was sagt ihr dazu ?

LG Panda


*Ich habs mal nach Umfragen veschoben*
*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Max100 (5 Nov. 2010)

*AW: Ingrid Stegger*

nicht vorstellbar


----------



## panda49 (5 Nov. 2010)

*AW: Ingrid Stegger*

Ist aber so MAX100. Habs heute Morgen in der Bildzeitung gelesen.

LG Panda


----------



## DerTorto (5 Nov. 2010)

*AW: Ingrid Stegger*

Mir völlig egal. Wenn sie, als sie noch richtig Geld verdient hat, alles verschleudert, ist sie selbst schuld.


----------



## Summertime (5 Nov. 2010)

*AW: Ingrid Stegger*

Davon leben inzwischen mehr als 4,5 Millionen.
Wenn sie nicht mit Geld umgehen kann. Kann ja ihre Playboyfotos meistbietend verkaufen. Ich biete schonmal 10Cent.


----------



## Katzun (5 Nov. 2010)

*AW: Ingrid Stegger*

offiziell bekommt sie hartz4, weil sie angiebt kein geld zu haben um ihre gläubiger nicht bedienen zu müssen.

glaubst doch nicht wirklich das frau steger von 300,- im monat leben muss. allein das interview was sie der bild gegeben hat, wird ihr sicher ein paar 1000 eingebracht haben. natürlich nicht offiziell!


----------



## Fuchs2010 (5 Nov. 2010)

*AW: Ingrid Stegger*

Selber schuld, da hätte sie, als sie gut verdient hat, an die Rente denken müssen .....


----------



## redfive (5 Nov. 2010)

*AW: Ingrid Stegger*



panda49 schrieb:


> Ist aber so MAX100. Habs heute Morgen in der Bildzeitung gelesen.
> 
> LG Panda



Was in dieser Zeitung steht ist natürlich auch immer wahr!


----------



## Punisher (5 Nov. 2010)

mir ists egal, von was sie lebt


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Nov. 2010)

Lasst uns doch ein Verein gründen:

Hilfe für arbeitslose Schauspieler die nicht mit Geld umgehen können e.V.

Furchtbar solche Mitleidsaktionen, 4,5 Millionen Deutsche müssen davon Leben und Ingrit Steger gehts ja sooooo schlecht......


----------



## JEFFGORDON24H (5 Nov. 2010)

Naja, ich würde die Bild jetzt nicht als seriöse Quelle bezeichnen.


----------



## couriousu (6 Nov. 2010)

stand auch in einer vermeintlich seriösen Zeitung - aber der gleichen politischen Färbung - demnach bekomme sie neben den Mietkosten 395 € monatlich plus 28 € für Strom ... ob es das glaubwürdig macht ???


----------

